# SMOKER CLEANING



## shamong9 (Jul 22, 2010)

ELECTRIC SMOKER-30' MASTERS. I CLEAN THE RACKS, AND DRIP PAN, WITH HOT WATER AND A BRUSH. BUT MY BOSS SAYS I SHOULD CLEAN THE INSIDE WALL OF THE SMOKER. I FEEL THAT THE WALLS SMOKE AND SPRAY ADD TO THE FLAVOR. WHO'S RIGHT?


----------



## eman (Aug 3, 2010)

sorry , i just found this.

 as long as there is no mold you do not need to clean the inner walls after every smoke.

 when the build up gets heavy i scrape mine but do not clean.


----------



## alelover (Aug 5, 2010)

You don't want to de-season it I wouldn't think.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah.. just keep the heavy build up from accumilating and you are good.


----------



## tommy c (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a wood burner (Klose 24x30) I just scape it every spring and wipe it down with bacon grease....start a hot fire, and I'm good for the season! :)


----------



## bobtheump (Mar 23, 2012)

Clean it?   Nah...it took me since Christmas to get the thing looking and smelling right.  Sometime when there is no leftovers in the house I just go out and sniff the thing to make me feel better.


----------



## jefffro007 (Mar 23, 2012)

And i thought i was the only one !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







bobtheump said:


> Clean it?   Nah...it took me since Christmas to get the thing looking and smelling right.  Sometime when there is no leftovers in the house I just go out and sniff the thing to make me feel better.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 23, 2012)

I put my racks in the dishwasher, cleaned easy! I use some ash and water with paper towels to clean my MES window.


----------



## charcoalnmore (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't know much about the electric smoker but cleaning the pan and anything at the bottom that would have heavy accumulations of fat and or grease can and should be cleaned. The aroma of a well seasoned smoker is a wonderful thing. Rancid fat is not. We clean the trays with a wide putty knife as they are too big to go in a dishwasher. Beyond that, I wouldn't fool with it.


----------



## smokeapalooza (Mar 24, 2012)

Could never clean my smoker, would break my heart, all of those endless hours disinfected away.  Nothing a good smoke couldn't clean up, amirite?


----------



## puddy (Mar 24, 2012)

I clean the grates and water pan everything else is candy imo.


----------



## custom99 (Mar 24, 2012)

I would never clean the walls. Like others have said that is good stuff on those walls. I enclose my outdoor kitchen during the winter. A friend of mine told me the other day that i have the best air freshener he ever smelled. I didn't understand until he said it smells like smoked meats there all the time. Cant get that great smell if you wash it away. Hes right, its an awesome smell coming from the smoker even when just sitting there not being used. I also just put the grates in the dishwasher after every use.


----------



## smokin al dente (Mar 24, 2012)

I've been wondering about this myself.  I got one for Christmas and was wondering if and when I should clean it.  I usually just clean the racks and water pan.  I have been cleaning the wood chip pan, does anyone else do this too?


----------



## smokin al dente (Mar 24, 2012)

bobtheump said:


> Clean it?   Nah...it took me since Christmas to get the thing looking and smelling right.  Sometime when there is no leftovers in the house I just go out and sniff the thing to make me feel better.




Haha, good one.


----------



## michael ark (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't wash the wall only the bottem were the dripings gather.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the thread, I've been wondering myself. I haven't touched the sides but do wipe out the grease and stuff from the bottom with paper towels. My water pan is full of sand so I just use foil or a foil pan for drippings so I don't have to clean that. The wood pan gets burnt out every smoke.

Hope I am good in my methods.


----------



## shinny (Mar 25, 2012)

I put foil in the bottom to catch the drippings and I remove it each time. I clean it each time because I don't want mold to grow or have ants. I've only been smoking for two months so there shouldn't be a lot of build up.


----------



## veritas456 (Mar 26, 2012)

After you season the smoker, the layer that you build up, will effect how well the smoker works. If you remove this "insulation" layer you are starting all over again. But if you only use it a few times of the year, clean the walls. It will be years before you build up a good layer. By cleaning it once a season you actually keep it cooking the same year to year.

Whether you cook a lot or a little always clean the drip pan and accessories that accumulate fat. As for the grill rack it depends on what it is made of. The chrome ones tend to rust so I clean it. As for the steel ones, its debatable. Keep an eye on mold or little critters getting in there.


----------



## edmartin (Mar 27, 2012)

*I'm using a couple of Cookshack smokers and for the most part, the grill racks are easily cleaned in the dishwasher. The drip pan I do by hand because of size. On the bottom rack I place a dollar store foil tray that has two inch sides, and is literally "rack-wide", which literally catches any fats dripping. Sometimes, in that tray, I use another smaller square tray, with apple juice and Jack Daniels in it, for flavour during the smoke. I never touch the walls of the smoker with any cleaners. If you did want to re-due everything, and re-season the smoker, I would suggest that you use a good steamer, no chemicals!*

*                                                                                                                                  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## handsonfire (Mar 27, 2012)

Even tho fairly new; I try to clean around the gasket, the racks, the chip tray, the drip pan, the water pan every time used with a good degreaser and then soap and water (especially the racks that come in contact with the food). Cleaning the window in the MES 30 digital is useless. Also clean the meat probe (comes in contact with food)and occasionally the smoker temp sensor.

Kinda OCD about the parts that come in contact with food..

//r


----------



## hopdad36 (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree with most of you folks. I most certainly clean the racks and other parts that come into contact with food. The other build up I do not clean unless build up requires me to do so. Just a light scraping at that point.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 27, 2012)

I steam clean mine, crank up the heat and fill the water pan, throw the racks in the dish washer. It might not really DO anything but it makes me feel better.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Clean the racks and drip pan and leave the inside alone. I spray my grates with Pam just before I put the meat on the wire racks and they clean up very easy. On my gaser I just heat it up and scrape the cast grates tops with wire brush and aluminum foil works good too. The inside of the grill should stay seasoned with each smoke.....Smoke it like it's the last time....


----------



## shorty68 (Mar 28, 2012)

I just clean the grates and the  drip pan. I spray the grates with Pam for

grilling and let it go at that.  I have a old Coleman propane smoker.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 28, 2012)

In an electric, foil is your friend. I foil the bottom and the chip tray. Racks get hand washed along with the drip pan which is also in foil. I knock down the big chunks once in a while and that is it.


----------



## westgateblvd (Mar 31, 2012)

Any trick to cleaning the glass door insert??


----------



## swampfox13 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just clean out the burn box, the racks and grease trap.


----------



## westgateblvd (Apr 1, 2012)

That's cleaned after every use. I have a glass door on a MES. i would like to know how to clean that glass on the inside..


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 1, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> I put my racks in the dishwasher, cleaned easy! I use some ash and water with paper towels to clean my MES window.





westgateblvd said:


> That's cleaned after every use. I have a glass door on a MES. i would like to know how to clean that glass on the inside..


I just quoted myself. @westgateblvd - if you have a fireplace, grab some ash, dunk a paper towel in some water, half squeeze it out and dip it in the ash. Rub the window with that and it'll come off in no time. It's amazing. There was another thread that I got the idea from but I can't remember where/who said it. After a couple times you'll get the method down but it really works amazing!


----------



## michael ark (Apr 7, 2012)

That was a bearcarver tip!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 7, 2012)

michael ark said:


> That was a bearcarver tip!


I should've guessed! I wish I could make it to some of the gatherings, I'd love to meet some of the people here.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 7, 2012)

What was said. Grates, racks, pans should be cleaned. The walls are left alone unless it is really bad. What I typically do is just use a hose with a jet nozzle to clean off loose gunk. It gets rid of loose stuff but leaves the majority of the seasoning on.


----------



## fredaevans (Apr 8, 2012)

Same unit as that started this thread. For 'normal' cleaning of removables .... dishwasher works just fine. For the inside of the 'box' just did a hard core press with Wally's World "Great Value heavy duty FUME FREE oven cleaner. Give it the 6'ish hours (per the can, I did longer as I took a longer than expected nap
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) and just hosed out the inside. Squeekie Clean! Zero creasote (sp?) left.

Plugged in the unit and gave it 3+ hours on high to 're-season' and good to go.

What really screws up these things (over time) is the creasote (back to sp?) on the walls/door. If you like licking a bridge pier that stuff will give you that .... YUCK!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 8, 2012)

Weed Bruner works great , remove the grates and lean them against a rock or something and blast with fire - I _Kill_ bugs .


----------



## austin (Apr 8, 2012)

I wash the grates and water pan after every smoke.  I do not wash the walls.  Sometimes the build up does get flaky- at that point I scrape them down.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 8, 2012)

I clean the grates in the sink very well. I have sand in the water pan but use a disposable foil pan lined with foil extending way over the edges filled with water sitting right on top of the sand.to try and catch as much drippings as I can. A lot still gets by it so I wipe out the bottom with paper towels after every long smoke. I smoked a lot yesterday so it was really dirty so I wiped it out, threw away the sand then fired it up with empty pans and let it burn for about an hour around 400* and it cleaned it up pretty good.


----------



## doogie jax (Apr 9, 2012)

I generally crank mine up before I load meat, get it real hot, then use water to hose it down, open the drain cock and out it goes.  But that's with an offset firebox type of smoker "Lang 36" patio.


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 11, 2012)

Steam cleaning is what Lang recommends on their website for his pits.  Crank the temp up after a cook, spray it with some water and let the steam clean your pit, then wire brush off any debris left on the racks.  Tried it on my new RF trailer rig this past Saturday night, don't know if it worked, but gonna keep trying it though.  I like the sizzle.


----------



## deersmoker58 (Apr 24, 2012)

The racks i throw in the gas grill and on high and burn it off.  then just use the grill brush on them. I clean the window of the MES every few smokes and around the door seal.  When the walls get too much build will knock it down some but never fully clean it.


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 24, 2012)

Use Dawn on the MES door window inside.  I spray it on, let it sit, then wipe with newspaper.  I usually do it again and wipe it down with a wet towel.  I wipe down the gasket on the door with the wet towel with just a little Dawn in it.


----------



## deersmoker58 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just tried a new way to clean the MES window....I used a razor blade scraper and it worked fantastic!  The whole window cleaned in just a couple of minutes..all the way to the edges.  Then just wiped it a wet paper towel.  The center I had clean recently, but the edges were pretty thick.

Wish I had taken some before and after pictures


----------



## herbmmm (Apr 30, 2012)

Something I do with my gas BBQ grill racks is leave them in place and put aluminum foil shiny side facing heat and turn up the burner(you must weight down the foil with something stones etc) and in 10 minutes racks are sparkling!  Foil really intensifies the heat!   Don't think the electric smoker would get hot enough for this to work but probably a gas unit would!


----------



## boyd (May 1, 2012)

wet mes window with vinegar and rag it off.


----------



## backwoods bbq (May 2, 2012)

built up 'Q memories' add to the flavor, personality and even VALUE of the smoker. Yes thats right, not only will it add a good barrier of smoke insulation reinforced with flavor but will add monetary value to your smoker when selling it. The only other things that will add value are BBQ trophies, meat they can taste test, and customization. When people look for a smoker the newbies love to buy a "new" smoker but a seasoned pro likes to buy one that is seasoned well otherwise, they will ask themselves "Why has this smoker been cleaned?" "Whats wrong with it?" "Does this guy ever use it"? sorry to get off on a tangent but if you do clean it i like to get mine up to about 500 degrees then scrape it with a brick! the high heat will kill bugs and melt fat that are hiding and you cannot see.

'The smallest thing that can go wrong at a bbq competition will not only cost you a title but most improtantly your TIME'


----------



## matureguy (May 11, 2012)

Funny, I do the same thing!!


----------



## diesel (May 11, 2012)

I have a 250 RF.  After a couple of smokes I usually "burn it off."  It works great.  Turns any bad stuff into carbon.


----------



## bobtheump (May 11, 2012)

Again, I am confused by this cleaning thing.  This time of year I have found it is just better to keep the thing hot and full of meat.


----------



## sgtbarker (May 11, 2012)

Amen to that!!! Been there and done that!!! I walk by mine and open the door to get a wiff!


----------



## waucedah (May 14, 2012)

I clean the grates  for the MES in my Weber kettle grill when I have a hot fire before or after I grill out


----------



## red dog (May 14, 2012)

I just wipe with paper towels before putting away for the winter to get off extra oil. Might have to scrape some goo out of the drip pan this year. But it will never see soap and water!


----------



## ritamcd (May 16, 2012)

If you make a paste out of Baking soda and wipe it on the window .. let it sit for 15 mins .. if really thick then even longer .. get a scrubby sponge and scrub it .. then hose off . dry with paper towels .. this also works wonderfully for your kitchen stove ..


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 16, 2012)

I don't clean my smokers, other than the occasional pool of fat that can go rancid, and that just gets scraped out or washed out with boiling water.



~Martin


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 21, 2012)

As Martin says and then I burn the grates off with my torch. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ( that is when Trish is not around,she's thinking I'll start a fire , just because I got her Flowers - honestly , they looked like weeds ; and with weed burner in hand...) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh, well. Have fun and...


----------



## smokedhawk (May 22, 2012)

eing a newbie I was told only clean the drip pans and racks- That said this is my easy way,once the smoker has cooled I bring in the pans I spray them with oven cleaner let them sit overnight just spry with hot water the next morning-little to no scrubbing involved and we are ready to go - hope this helps some


----------



## daricksta (May 23, 2012)

I asked a question in another thread about cleaning the inside of my MES 30 and all the replies here answer my question beautifully. Thanks, guys.


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 23, 2012)

bobtheump said:


> Again, I am confused by this cleaning thing.  This time of year I have found it is just better to keep the thing hot and full of meat.


That's the REAL solution, don't stop smoking, 24/7 / 365!


RitaMcD said:


> If you make a paste out of Baking soda and wipe it on the window .. let it sit for 15 mins .. if really thick then even longer .. get a scrubby sponge and scrub it .. then hose off . dry with paper towels .. this also works wonderfully for your kitchen stove ..


Don't need to wait if you use regular fine ash.


thoseguys26 said:


> I put my racks in the dishwasher, cleaned easy! I use some ash and water with paper towels to clean my MES window.


Takes maybe 5-10 minutes, depending on how far you let it go..


----------



## atomic dog (May 24, 2012)

I burn clean my racks in my gas grill.  About 15 minutes and some brushing and they are sufficiently clean.

I clean the drip pan (which I coat with foil for easy clean up).  And any fat at the bottom I'll just wipe with a paper towel.  The window I occasionally wipe with a damp rag and some elbow grease.  I tend to avoid using any sort of scented cleaner in my smoker.


----------



## misterdk (May 25, 2012)

Red Dog said:


> I just wipe with paper towels before putting away for the winter to get off extra oil. Might have to scrape some goo out of the drip pan this year. But it will never see soap and water!


You put it away for the winter??? I thought that there was a law against that. If there isn't, there should be!


----------



## whittlinsam (May 29, 2012)

I line the water pan and drip pan with foil.   And soak the chrome racks in warm soapy water.    A friend said to wipe down the walls, but doesn't sound like a good idea.   Glad you all said I was right.


----------



## gary s (May 30, 2012)

When I am finished smoking, and everything is done I build my fire up again and get my temp up around 350 or more and give. I leave it for a while to heat up. Then I get the water hose with my sprayer, open the lid and spray the grates and everything inside. This gets rid of the stuck-on meat, sauce and everything stuck to the racks. It also helps with the grease build up. After I have sprayed it out real good I just let it continue to burn and heat back up and give it a good wire brushing. The next day or so after the coals have cooled I clean out the fire box. The next time I get ready to smoke while I am lighting my Coal's I take my Weed burner torch and go over the racks and inside the smoker. Helps heat it up and makes sure if anything was missed it's clean before I put on the meat. I have had a few people tell me that they never clean their smokers. Don't think I want to eat anything they cook. Lucky they have not had a fire in the smoker.

Gary S.


----------



## gary s (May 30, 2012)

I said in my previous post I get my smoker to 350 plus I meant 300 plus.  Sorry, somewhere around there, so when you spray it, it gets real steamy.

Gary S


----------



## gary s (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you,  Rickeylee you covered the importance of cleaning much better than I did. You are right, I have eaten Q that had that bitter taste and made your tongue numb, after about one bite that was it for me. I have a friend that says that he never cleans his smoker, because that is what gives His Q the flavor, needless to say I would never eat anything he smokes,I hope he or someone he cooks for doesn't have to make a trip to the emergency room.

I smoked Ribs last night on my small smoker, as soon as it warms up I'll be out there cleaning it up for next time. Thanks again for your input on cleaning. I hope everyone reads these articles about cleaning, I think it is so important, for health reasons and making good/great BBQ every time,

Gary S.


----------



## frosty (Nov 14, 2012)

On my MES40, I obviously clean the racks, drip pans and such after each use.  On my Klose smoker, I use the weed burner, and hit the grates, and sides as well as using it to pre heat.

After the proteins come off, I heat it, and hit it with the garden hose for a SHORT wash out.  I also drain after each rinse, and clean the ashes out.

Other than that, keeping foil handy and a stiff wire brush, no other heavy duty work is required.


----------



## scottphillips1 (Nov 14, 2012)

When my previous smoker, a 1950's fridge conversion, got too nasty, I just built a new one!  Otherwise, wire brushing on the grates, and a shot of compressed air to blow the crusty bits out.  I use aluminum roasting pans for the water bath and catching drippings...disposable, no cleaning required.

Scott Phillips

Star, ID


----------



## wood chuck (Nov 14, 2012)

I drop my racks & water pan in the dishwasher . I don't use the window  .  Why should the walls need cleaning ? :~)


----------



## gary s (Nov 14, 2012)

You need to read what rickeylee said kinda sums it all up


----------



## gary s (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is what Rickeylee added to my Cleaning your Smoker

rickylee commented on this article on November 13, 2:52 pm

when you dont clean your smoker it gets built up CREOSOTE in it
this is the same stuff they soak railroad ties and telephone poles in so they dont rot
its nasty IT DOES NOT ADD FLAVOR TO YOUR FOOD
IT SWEATS AND DRIPS THIS STUFF ON YOUR MEAT AND MAKES A BITTER TASTE
AND IS CARCENOGINIC / CANCER CAUSING
meat from one of these smokers will leave a bitter taste in your mouth and you will feel a slight numbing sensation on you tongue and lips DONT EAT IT
google creosote in smoker for good info on this subject
i have a very large lang 84 delux doubel barrel and the way i clean it is after im done i bring it up to 350 / 400
then i spray it with hose and close the lid
the steam will break loos all stuck on meat then i wire brush it ,then i use a roofing torch and burn all the inside
careful not to warp your grates
then i spray with cooking or mineral oil to prevent rust
then before using it again i re torch it to get rid of soured oil and i re oil it with fresh oil
and bring it back to 350 / 400
yea its alot of work but it keeps it clean and safe
i also spray oil on out side of my fire box while its hot it soaks it up to prvent rust
just like seasoning a cast iron skillet


----------



## paulyd213 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have had my Chargriller with SFB about 5 years and only ever wiped it down with bacon grease once a year, I cook on it year round so I try and do it the beginning of fall, not sure if it hurts or helps but thats what my dad always did!


----------



## midnight bulls (Nov 15, 2012)

Clean your water / dripping pan and the wire racks any fat globs on the bottom of the smoker get cleaned up but as far as the sides and top are concerned I leave them alone. I use the smoker at least once a week even through the winter


----------



## smokingnoregon (Nov 15, 2012)

that's flavor!!! don't clean it off!


----------



## herbmmm (Nov 15, 2012)

I clean my gas grill racks by putting a piece of aluminum foil shiny side down on racks then weight the foil down with small stones or something and turn on grill to high for 10 minutes does a great job.  What I have started doing is putting my smoker racks under the foil as well!  Does a great job!


----------



## gary s (Nov 15, 2012)

That's not flavor, it does need cleaning.


----------



## gary s (Nov 15, 2012)

This is what rickeylee added

commented on this article on November 13, 2:52 pm

when you dont clean your smoker it gets built up CREOSOTE in it
this is the same stuff they soak railroad ties and telephone poles in so they dont rot
its nasty IT DOES NOT ADD FLAVOR TO YOUR FOOD
IT SWEATS AND DRIPS THIS STUFF ON YOUR MEAT AND MAKES A BITTER TASTE
AND IS CARCENOGINIC / CANCER CAUSING
meat from one of these smokers will leave a bitter taste in your mouth and you will feel a slight numbing sensation on you tongue and lips DONT EAT IT
google creosote in smoker for good info on this subject
i have a very large lang 84 delux doubel barrel and the way i clean it is after im done i bring it up to 350 / 400
then i spray it with hose and close the lid
the steam will break loos all stuck on meat then i wire brush it ,then i use a roofing torch and burn all the inside
careful not to warp your grates
then i spray with cooking or mineral oil to prevent rust
then before using it again i re torch it to get rid of soured oil and i re oil it with fresh oil
and bring it back to 350 / 400
yea its alot of work but it keeps it clean and safe
i also spray oil on out side of my fire box while its hot it soaks it up to prvent rust
just like seasoning a cast iron skille


----------



## hiteksmoker (Nov 15, 2012)

I think leaving your smoker dirty is lazy and nasty. If the interior is enameled or stainless use oven cleaner and scrub and hose it out.I have an electric southern pride. It gets the oven cleaner every use. I agree that the black crap drips on you food. I wont let that ruin hundreds of dollars in meat.


----------



## gary s (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree completely. After a hard day of smoking and cooking the last thing anybody wants to do is clean the smoker. But I do it every time. I think a lot of people are lazy, and some just don't care. Again I have several friends that DO NOT CLEAN THEIR SMOKERS One told me that his parents never cleaned theirs and they had a BBQ concession, (I'll never eat at that one). Look it's like everything else you get out what you put in. I would never want someone to say my BBQ taste funny or that I needed to clean my smoker.


----------



## smokint (Nov 16, 2012)

My fridge smoker has been going for 25+ years and the inside has never been cleaned, no need to, never gets mold or grease build up.  I just clean the racks and always use a drip pan.  I use foil on the top rack to stop drips.

Troy


----------



## daricksta (Nov 16, 2012)

Because of what I've read in these forums, I never clean the interior of my MES 30 (doesn't have a window). For the racks, I either stick them in the dishwasher or I scrape off the meaty bits and handwash them in the sink. The only time I clean interior walls is when meat that were on the racks has caked on them during the smoking. I don't know if the smoke "seasoning" breeds bacteria but since the interior smoking temp is over 200º it'll kill the little buggers anyway.


----------



## tadder (Nov 17, 2012)

I think it's like a good brier pipe - scraping clean ruins it!

Tadder


----------



## baba bones (Nov 17, 2012)

How long have you had the 40 MES. wonder how often should you clean walls on one ?,I have a 40 window model...


----------



## james parker (Nov 17, 2012)

I cleaned my MES one time.  Swore I would never do it again.  I do clean my racks and drip pan.  Don't have a window.  Don't reckon I need one.


----------



## gary s (Nov 18, 2012)

Everybody has their own idea of what is the right way, I just expressed what I do and most of the pit makers recommend. The few things that come to mind is cleanliness and buildup. When you don't clean your smoker it gets built up CREOSOTE That makes whatever you smoke taste funny and is not good for you. Also, depending on how much you use your smoker the grease builds up all in the smoker. I have seen a couple catch on fire from buildup and no cleanings, not a pretty sight. Anyway, just my opinion, and what I and most of my friends do. Don't know if anyone ever died from eating stuff cooked in a smoker that was never cleaned. But I will never have to worry about that. Mine is always cleaned and smells great. You can go out right now and open the lid and get that great smoker smell. Never said anything about power washing or cleaning it down to the bare metal. Just spraying it out with the hose while hot, creates steam and washes away all the surface grease and stuff.


----------



## wood chuck (Nov 19, 2012)

OK I'll clean it tomorrow . Jhees you scared the hell out of me :~)


----------



## tommy p (Nov 20, 2012)

Go to Dollar General and get the grease cutter for about $2.98 for a half gallon then dilute per bottle

and put in a spray bottle.  Let it stay on a little while minute or so then start wiping with paper

towels--also does a great job on the racks.


----------



## joseph maiers (Nov 20, 2012)

I have had a MES 30 for 7 months now and use it almost weekly. I clean the racks after each use along with the bottom pan and the water tray which I cover with heavy foil. I did scrape the sidewalls down last week to get some of the heavy buildup off but otherwise let it go for the smell effect.


----------



## bocaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a Big Green Egg and noticed recently that there was mold on both the plate and fire pit. I never used to cover it, but decided after rebuilding it that I'd treat it a little better and went out and bought an inexpensive cover. Looks like no good deed goes unpunished. Anyway, cleaned off the plate and let the fire box be since I figured the next smoking would burn it off. Anyone else notice this with a Big Green Egg??


----------



## smokinbrad (Nov 21, 2012)

I clean my Smokin-It 2 electric smoker after every use. However, I am only cleaning my drip pan, shelves and wiping out the bottom after I remove the tin foil in the base. I'm getting a nice build up on the inside and am thinking maybe yearly or bi-yearly cleaning it a bit.


----------



## baba bones (Nov 22, 2012)

I use just a safety blade when its about 100 deg.scrapes right off.and a towel for the sludge..


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 29, 2013)

Seems the general consensus is to clean the drip pan and racks, but what if I smoke something fishy......like fish.  I wouldn't want my next bacon to taste or smell fishy.  So, I was thinking of a washing with baking soda to absorb fish odors and maybe use my power washer to rinse it off.

Good idea or not???


----------



## kennyu (Apr 29, 2013)

As long as there is no risk of chunks falling leave it alone. I clean the drip pan and the grates.


----------



## goodbeer (Apr 29, 2013)

I clean the grates after every smoke.  I have a window in my smoker and I clean that every 2-3 smokes and  I have found that rubbing alcohol cleans that up pretty easily.


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 29, 2013)

But, how to get rid of a fishy smell??


----------



## themole (Apr 29, 2013)

Was fish the last thing you smoked in it? If so, maybe try running a batch of spicy sausage through it. Just a thought.


----------



## expat smoker (Apr 30, 2013)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

Haven't smoked fish in it yet, but am wanting to experiment with a few local varieties and maybe some salmon, but I wouldn't want to spoil future smokes with lingering fishy odor.......fish flavored bacon doesn't sound very good.


----------



## semper fi (Apr 30, 2013)

I've never noticed an off taste, but then again, smoking is an excuse to drink beer! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I've had my MES30 for two years and only clean the grids and water pan. I use Grease Off, let 'em stand for a couple minutes, then hit them with a green scouring pad and rinse. Never noticed any build up. 'Course I;ve never looked either.

SF

p.s. I'm 68 and still living................. how much more proof ya need???


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Apr 30, 2013)

Easy way to clean the grill grates. Put them in the stove oven and run the cleaning cycle.


----------



## cityofvoltz (Apr 30, 2013)

Another helpful tip- I purchased the $4 pack of wire wheels from harbor freight- the ones you can put in a drill.  Lets say even the most difficult grime comes off with ease on my expanded steel grates-  Otherwise i bought some welding wire brushes at harbor freight and give them a good scrub.  My walls are block so i don't scrub them any.  

On my electric meco water smoker grated were like chrome (or whatever shiny metal )plated.  so i cleaned them with a grill block and soap.  did the same for the water pan.  My current build is just expanded steel that i wire wheeled clean so i like to keep it coated in oil to prevent rust.  I now treat those grates more like an cast iron skillet .  I have a foil pan i use for water-  which i clean dump out, wipe out (if any fat) and replace as necessary.

and like most of us i give most things a shot of pam every now and then.  cept i use the dollar store off brand pam.


----------



## bigridgeback (Apr 30, 2013)

I smoke salmon all the time and never have had a problem with fishy smell or taste on anything else.


----------



## electriclew (May 1, 2013)

So I read some scary stuff about creosote build-up...but I also hear guys saying they get none.

_How do I know if I got creosote?!?!_

I have a SmokinTex 1400, so the steam-cleaning isn't an option. Do I want to get one of those propane weed burners? Or do I just want to relax a bit?


----------



## bryant (May 1, 2013)

I'm a MES owner  and it has chrome racks.   Try spray coating the racks with a oven spray (oil) before you put the meat on it.   All I've had to do to clean the racks is use soapy hot water and a sponge and they come clean really easily.   Don't make it any harder than you have to.


----------



## rdownergarage (May 1, 2013)

I agree with you.. I use that same cleaning proses with my wood pellet stove to clean the glass it works great.


----------



## mortonsalt (May 2, 2013)

Wonder if anyone has developed this scent in a cologne or candle yet?


----------



## redclaymud (May 3, 2013)

custom99 said:


> I would never clean the walls. Like others have said that is good stuff on those walls. I enclose my outdoor kitchen during the winter. A friend of mine told me the other day that i have the best air freshener he ever smelled. I didn't understand until he said it smells like smoked meats there all the time. Cant get that great smell if you wash it away. Hes right, its an awesome smell coming from the smoker even when just sitting there not being used. I also just put the grates in the dishwasher after every use.


I've toyed with the idea and even tried doing a good old army spit shine to my electric smoker.  It's not worth the many hours of effort.  Keep your grills clean and let things be as they may.


----------



## grimm5577 (May 9, 2013)

ElectricLew said:


> So I read some scary stuff about creosote build-up...but I also hear guys saying they get none.
> 
> _How do I know if I got creosote?!?!_
> 
> I have a SmokinTex 1400, so the steam-cleaning isn't an option. Do I want to get one of those propane weed burners? Or do I just want to relax a bit?


The crap on the smoker lid, that's Cerosote.

http://blogs.houstonpress.com/eating/BBQ Pit 012.jpg


----------



## steve-o90 (May 9, 2013)

I'm with bobtheump lol I get very sad when I can smoke or have nuthin to smoke lol my smokers my my back door so everytime I go out there. I take a giant whiff n I'm good to go lol


----------



## electriclew (May 9, 2013)

Grimm5577 said:


> The crap on the smoker lid, that's Cerosote.
> 
> http://blogs.houstonpress.com/eating/BBQ Pit 012.jpg


Well, okay! Thanks, I just have a little bit of that on the inside of my wood box. I can scrape that out with a putty knife in about 5 minutes. Cool.


----------



## cityofvoltz (May 10, 2013)

Thats alot of creosote in that photo.  Can't say my stuff ever got that bad uncleaned-  But when things flaked on my electric one- i scraped it out.  My block build, if i find things smelling off (lets say i forgot to empty the drip pan for a day or so. i clean it out then just burn a few logs in it- smells smokey fresh


----------



## michael ark (May 10, 2013)

Not cleaning your smoker can lead to a grease fire.


----------



## mcgallimore (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for giving me good idea here to keep my soon to be MES as clean as possible..
:biggrin:


----------



## njfoses (May 10, 2013)

Grimm5577 said:


> The crap on the smoker lid, that's Cerosote.
> 
> http://blogs.houstonpress.com/eating/BBQ Pit 012.jpg





cityofvoltz said:


> Thats alot of creosote in that photo.  Can't say my stuff ever got that bad uncleaned-  But when things flaked on my electric one- i scraped it out.  My block build, if i find things smelling off (lets say i forgot to empty the drip pan for a day or so. i clean it out then just burn a few logs in it- smells smokey fresh


How do you determine creosote vs "seasoning?"  To me that looks like "seasoning" that builds up on everybodys grill or smoker.


----------



## grimm5577 (May 10, 2013)

Well to be honest, by definition it's really just sote build up. Cerosote is mainly from conifer/pine wood from what I've read. My opinion on grill cleaning and cerosote build up, the difference is that "seasoning" won't flake off and fall onto my food. You can have a "seasoned" smoker/grill without any build up. And it's really not to hard to brush the stuff off. But again, thats just my opinion.


----------



## rdownergarage (May 13, 2013)

I do a complete pressure washing once a year....


----------



## bgolden49 (May 15, 2013)

shamong9

anything that's removable....ya wanna clean....but not the walls...that would be the same as cleaning a cast iron dutch oven with soap...     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BG


----------



## subotai (May 15, 2013)

I own and manage a Local Smokehouse here in Charlotte, North Carolina.  Since we are visited by the local Mecklenburg County Health Department every 3 months or so we clean the inside, and outside EVERY DAY!.  Procedure as follows:

We use a Southern Pride SC-200 and take out the racks, the side walls that hold the racks and soak them in hot water.
Remove the pieces of foil lining the bottom floor and lid to chipbox and trash.
Spray inside with degreaser let it sit for about 10 min or so.
Scrub inside with scrubber till clean to the metal.
Clean racks and side walls.
Install 2 new sheets of aluminum foil on floor
Remember to poke hole for drainage or boss will be unhappy in morning!
Replace side walls and racks
Replace foil for lid on chip box, make sure at least 85% of holes are open and add new chips.
We do this once a day, every day.  Sure we might be missing some of the "seasoning" and built up "flavor", but really how much does it add to the meat? 

Plus the stuff we clean off the walls is usually pork fat, bits of meat stuck to the wall, or rub that has glazed on.  

Sure the smoker goes over 165F hot enough to kill almost all serious disease known to harm us, but if a guest asks to see my smoker I can always show it to them without fear of anything.  

They made the Southern Pride from stainless steel for the very reason that it could be cleaned and sanitized, because the NSF wouldn't have passed it otherwise. 

**My big disclaimer is this: A majority of diners eating will never experience any issues because of not cleaning your smoker daily, however there are a small portion of guests that will be at risk, these include the young and elderly.  These two groups of diners have weakened immune systems and could have issues ranging from an extra few minutes in the restroom to serious complications so plan accordingly.













Smokerfull.jpg



__ subotai
__ May 15, 2013






See how nice and shiny!?


----------



## ringtail bbq (May 15, 2013)

Enjoyed reading your post subotai..,great information. Thanks....JB


----------



## robbrocks (May 15, 2013)

I wrap the drip pan top and bottom and the bottom grease pan with foil on my 30" MES.  Clean up is a snap.  I do clean the racks in the sink with an SOS pad.  Wouldn't bother with the insides or the fire box.


----------



## domapoi (May 16, 2013)

mortonsalt said:


> Wonder if anyone has developed this scent in a cologne or candle yet?


I just stand down wind of my smoker until my skin is permeated with the scent and then don't take a bath for about a month or until the smoke smell goes away.

NOT!!!! LOL


----------



## mots (May 17, 2013)

DOMAPOI said:


> I just stand down wind of my smoker until my skin is permeated with the scent and then don't take a bath for about a month or until the smoke smell goes away.
> 
> NOT!!!! LOL


Bwahahahaha, thats a great one.


----------



## bdc1 (May 17, 2013)

[h3]_*I don't clean out my smoker ever...every now and then I will wipe out and remove the pooled fat and then remove the racks and hit them with the pressure washer! I then put the racks back in and will spray them and the inside of the smoker with Apple Cider vinegar and let it sit for an hour to kill any bacteria - lastly I will coat the racks with oil again.*_[/h3]


----------



## bocaboy (May 18, 2013)

I use a Big Green Egg for smoking, an I agree with Bryant about spraying the rack with cooking oil prior to putting the meat, chicken or fish down. I, too, can then clean up with just water. Costco sells canola oil spray for just a few bucks for two large cans that will last you for at least a year! Even if you're not near a Costco, but the supermarket equivalent of Pam and use that. I live in Florida, and have used Publix canola spray with great success. It's well worth the expense.

I don't know how it would work with an electric smoker, but to clean a BGE, I just build a fire and let it get hot, much like cleaning an oven. I then take the plate setter, turn the side with the drippings facing the fire, and let the BGE get up to 600º. Like cleaning an oven, all of the burned on foot and excess junk on the BGE inner walls just burns off. Easy! Unfortunately, I suspect that with an electric smoker, you wouldn't be able to get it hot enough.


----------



## coconuts (May 19, 2013)

If you have an MES I would recommend cleaning both the temperature probes and high limit switch (little round button shaped on inside back wall)  that are both mounted on the back wall of the smoker. I think if you get too much build up on those you will lose accuracy on your controller being able to accurately adjust temps.I also clean the glass and the gasket around the door on mine. Dawn and a blue scrub sponge works just fine on all.


----------



## smokeluver (May 19, 2013)

I wouldnt clean it. if you can walk by it and smell smoke, even when its not lit. that is a well seasoned smoker and that is where alot of your flavor comes from.


----------



## gary s (Jun 17, 2013)

Again, I am not sure about electric smokers since I have never owned one. The smoker I am using right now is a reverse flow that my son and I made. After each cook and while it is hot I get the water hose with the sprayer and just spray out the inside and grates, not full blast just a hard mist. This causes lots of steam and gets rid of all the bad stuff. It never washes off the seasoning or aroma. I guess if you used a pressure washer you might get it back to bare metal, but that is not what I would do or expect anyone to do. Misting out the inside while hot get rid of the creosote buildup and the grease you don't want to build up. You can go out and open the door on my smoker anytime and it smells just like you want it to. So unless you over do it, use chemicals or a pressure washer cleaning after each use just helps. I usually use my weed burner to start my fire. I'll  go over the grates and inside each time I fire it up. This does a couple of things. Gets rid of anything I missed when I rinsed it out. And gets the grates and inside up to temp quicker. Also every so often I pull out my racks and my plates in the bottom and give that a good scraping out than rinsed with the water hose. Depending on how mush you smoke determines how much build up you will get. I use mine quite a bit so I build up pretty fast. Just saying keep an eye on it and clean that part when you think it's time. I do have my plates at a 1/2" drop toward the drain and have the firebox end a little higher but you will still get some buildup under there over time. I have found that if this part stays pretty clean my smoker gets hotter faster and maintains heat better. Anyway just finished cleaning it. Cooking Brisket and Beef ribs Wednesday.

.


----------



## gary s (Jun 17, 2013)

I noticed a couple of pictures that had a lot of buildup on the door (creosote) one thing may be burning too green a wood and wood types. I usually use pecan, hickory or oak and sometimes fruit wood I try to make sure that my wood is at least 10 to 12 months old. Just a thought


----------



## palladini (Jun 28, 2013)

deersmoker58 said:


> The racks i throw in the gas grill and on high and burn it off.  then just use the grill brush on them. I clean the window of the MES every few smokes and around the door seal.  When the walls get too much build will knock it down some but never fully clean it.


I did that with my MES smoker after the first smoke, threw them on BBQ, High Heat.  Next time I went to smoke, my racks were all rusted.  Contacted MasterBuilt, they never to do that, it burns the coating off of the racks.  Anyway, they are sending me new racks.  Thank You MasterBuilt.


----------



## palladini (Jun 28, 2013)

Semper Fi said:


> I've never noticed an off taste, but then again, smoking is an excuse to drink beer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do it drinking beer, that's your choice.  I cannot drink beer, if I do, I am sick for several days.  I used to drink beer in my younger days, but over the past several years it has turned against me.  Any way, Rum and Coke tastes better. 

My smoker i clean the racks, water bowl and drip pan in the Sink, I take a bucket of warm soapy water to inside of smoker and door and window.  Cleans all the stuff off the walls that wet smoking leaves on them.


----------



## saltydawg1 (Jun 29, 2013)

All of my smokers electric and wood, I clean the racks every smoke, the walls I scrape the scale off as needed


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 1, 2013)

I leave them "dirty" after cooking, until getting ready to smoke again....then I will pull all racks and pans and pressure wash everything out ( no soap, just hot high pressure water), on the smaller smokers I will just use a garden hose.  Once I get everything clean, I then heat them up to around 400* for a few minutes and let all the water steam out, then spray a light coat of veg. oil on the inside before loading the meat.

The only flavoring I want from the smoker is the sweet wood flavoring from the smoke, ...I don't wanting to be tasting char grilled cockroach's, sizzling ants, rancid chicken fat or anything else that was left or crawled in there.


----------



## whyssper (Dec 8, 2013)

We had this same conversation at work today..  My buddy says he cleans his MES 40 and his window too after I commented I had one as well but the window was of little use after the first few smokes.. He said he cleaned his after ever smoke and wiped the side walls down. I was like...... thats where all the flavor comes from.  But I would like to get the window a bit more useful.  Just to chime in though, i scrape the worst off of the grates and the pan.. bout it.


----------



## ole smoke (Dec 8, 2013)

How about a new grill haven't used yet. Sat out side and it rained now have some rust in the bottom of cook chamber.I have an okie joe.what can I use to clean the rust that won't be bad for cooking.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 8, 2013)

Ole Smoke said:


> How about a new grill haven't used yet. Sat out side and it rained now have some rust in the bottom of cook chamber.I have an okie joe.what can I use to clean the rust that won't be bad for cooking.


I would use a green scrubby with some mild soap and water. Then heat it up and wipe some vegetable oil over the surface to season it like cast iron.


----------



## urbotrimmm (Dec 8, 2013)

I have 2-7' reverse flows on a trailer and Faithfully totally clean the inside every other cook.  I scrape out the bottom and powerwash with hot water the whole inside and racks.  No soap or chemicals.  Stays seasoned but removes the debris that could taint my next smokeout.


----------



## gary s (Dec 9, 2013)

It seems like this discussion will go on forever, since there are so many opinion's on whether  to clean or not clean ! I posted my comments to this thread back in June. Again I am not saying take it down to the bare metal, just keep it clean. If you seasoned your smoker and have cooked on it several times, trust me spraying it out with the water house Will Not wash away your smell or seasoned CC coating. The smoker I am using now is a little over 3 years old, every time I am finished smoking I wash it out with the water hose, you can walk out there right now and open the door and it smells like I just cooked on it.  Another of my 2 cents worth !!!

Gary


----------



## ribwizzard (Dec 9, 2013)

If they don't want to clean it, you cant make them!   I clean mine because I share my food with friends and I feel responsible for their health.


----------



## magslam (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's a great amount of useful info, including cleaning, from one of the greatest out there. 

Enjoy it!!


----------



## bruno994 (Dec 9, 2013)

I clean mine in between cooks.  Usually in the evening when I get home from work, just to get out of the house and be around my smoker.  Scrape the RF plate free from all loose fat drippings and meat particles, but not the seasoning, wire brush the grates, then build a small fire, drain the heated up grease out and give it a few squirts with the water hose to steam clean a bit.  

As far as creosote, it is a naturally occurring by product of burning wood.  The hotter you burn wood (more oxygen to the fire), the less creosote you will build up.  This is why you will find on this site most people recommend a thin blue smoke, not a heavy, white plume.  I actually prefer to see very little smoke coming out of my exhaust, Ninja smoke some like to call it.  Just because you don't see smoke, your still smoking, as long as your cooking with wood.


----------



## gary s (Dec 9, 2013)

R W  I agree, I have a couple of friends that never clean their smokers, (I don't eat their BBQ)  funny about things like that.

Gary


----------



## electricsmokin (Dec 9, 2013)

I cleaned my smoker after about 10 smokes started with the window but kept on cleanin.rinsed real good and re seasoned it,done,its already dirty again,I think a wood box and a electric skillet would be more easy to not worry about,just leave it dirty.......My nice masterbuilt smoker is something i must maintain for its good looks.


----------



## ribwizzard (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, you don't soak and scrub a cast iron skillet, but you *at least rinse it well*, wipe it clean and burn off the crap before cooking on it again, ......I look at the smoker the same way!  I'm not saying to spray it down with oven cleaner or anything, but you should at least rinse out all the juices , and tid bits, and scrub the crud off of the cooking racks.  Nothing worst than laying a fresh piece of meat on a rack and having nasty black lines on it before it even has started cooking.   That's just plain nastiness! Yuck!


----------



## gary s (Dec 10, 2013)

Nasty and lazy.  I was talking to a guy about a year or so ago about cleaning Smoker pits, There was another guy standing there who chimed in saying "never clean your smoker" you don't want to wash all that good build-up away, That his parents have a BBQ place in Ft. Worth and never clean their pit, needless to say we had a pretty heated discussion with me finally asking where his parents BBQ place was, he asked so you can try them out? I sand NO so I will know not to eat there. I have seen a BBQ joint in Longview (years ago) who didn't clean their pit regularly and had a lot of grease buildup, caught on fire, burnt up the pit and most of the restaurant. Bad deal.  Anyway my 2 cents worth again.

Gary


----------



## humperdump (Dec 10, 2013)

I live in the damp Pacific NW and to make matters worse for mold, I have waterfront property on Puget Sound.  If I dont use either my kettle or smoker (WSM) often, I am fighting mold.  Even though I think that I have them clean, after sitting over the winter, I find mold every where.  Any thought on how to eliminate or reduce the problem???


----------



## ribwizzard (Dec 10, 2013)

If I clean a smoker and let it sit, I'll get mold, but if I leave it dirty and wait to clean it right before I do my next smoke, no mold., SSo, just drain out the fluids and leave it dirty until right before you next cook. Or, clean it good then fire it up and cook it empty for a few hours at high temp. But then you have to be careful of rust.


----------



## bruno994 (Dec 10, 2013)

Humperdump said:


> I live in the damp Pacific NW and to make matters worse for mold, I have waterfront property on Puget Sound.  If I dont use either my kettle or smoker (WSM) often, I am fighting mold.  Even though I think that I have them clean, after sitting over the winter, I find mold every where.  Any thought on how to eliminate or reduce the problem???



Smoke more often!  LOL...not sure with the humidity that you can do anything about it.  I work in the lumber industry near the Gulf Coast and we fight it constantly.


----------



## gary s (Dec 10, 2013)

Even though I clean mine after each use, when it dries I spray a little cooking oil on my grates to prevent the rust. When I get ready to smoke I usually use my weed burner to start my fire, so I go over my grates and the inside of the CC, Helps in the warming up process too. But gets rid of anything that I missed or got into there afterwards. I am one of those guys who does everything the same way each time, (easier for me that way) I am not saying my way is the only way or the best way, just works for me and I start with a clean smoker each time. Been smoking for 35 plus years and have not had anyone sick yet, except maybe form eating too much.

Gary


----------



## gary s (Dec 10, 2013)

Beat that dead horse to death again, on to bigger and better things

Gary


----------



## blowfishbbq (Dec 10, 2013)

I definitely belive in cleaning my smoker atleast before or after each cook. Unless I am cooking for days straight. After brushing the grates I remove them and scrape out anything that may be left behind. The steam clean with plain water from the hose. I also sweep out the rd baffle plate. Keep posted as I would like to make a video of how I clean my rf smoker.


----------



## spartacus1239 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have hardly ever cleaned the walls of my smokers....  just the grates and water pan


----------



## magslam (Dec 11, 2013)

Palladini said:


> You do it drinking beer, that's your choice.  I cannot drink beer, if I do, I am sick for several days.  I used to drink beer in my younger days, but over the past several years it has turned against me.  Any way, Rum and Coke tastes better.
> 
> My smoker i clean the racks, water bowl and drip pan in the Sink, I take a bucket of warm soapy water to inside of smoker and door and window.  Cleans all the stuff off the walls that wet smoking leaves on them.


Rum and Coke? Well, it might taste better, but won't beat old fashion JD!!


----------



## pappagut (Dec 11, 2013)

On my 20" side box, I load the coals from the chimney when I start the next smoke. I have my 40" cook surface so it is cut into two sections. I move each one over to the burn box and burn/scrape it clean.


----------



## chef thomas (Dec 11, 2013)

get yourself a cheap Rubbermaid knockoff container I got mine at walmart 10 bucks to throw racks, smoker chip and water tray in once your done if you cover them with hot water with some dawn soak overnight they clean off easily the next day. leave the walls alone the season like a good iron skillet.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah , leave the seasoning , like a Dutch Oven , no harsh cleaners . It's flavor
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Stan


----------



## furrynewyorker (May 12, 2014)

OK, so, as a still relative newcomer to the world of smoking, I guess I've been a bit foolish.  After each smoke, I've tried to wipe down all the interior surfaces of my MES-30 with a damp rag (no chemicals of course!) and this has been royal, time-consuming pain in the pork butt.  Looks like I shouldn't have bothered based on this discussion.  I do still have a question though.  If there is this build-up of sticky, tarry, brownish yellow gunk on the inside of the smoker, isn't that creosote?  And isn't creosote really, really bad?  Or is creosote something else?


----------



## davea37 (May 13, 2014)

If you live in "bear country" like I do, the smell of meat smoke is a "no-no".  

Bears LOVE the smell of smoking meat and will travel miles to get to it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     

In fact, liquid smoke is often used in baiting bears so a word to the wise is "caution" when leaving your smokers un-attended.

I do not clean mine other than the racks and pans.  When not smoking something, it is stored inside a shed for "protection" from the elements and critters.


----------



## electriclew (May 13, 2014)

I'm no expert, but I do have an electric smoker (a Smokin Tex 1400), and I leave the grease on there till it's time to do the next run. I figure it's like greasing parts you don't want to rust. And I'm going to clean it anyway before I put the food in there. I do clean my racks as soon as the smoking's done, and store them separately; drip pan, too.


----------



## palladini (May 13, 2014)

magslam said:


> Rum and Coke? Well, it might taste better, but won't beat old fashion JD!!


I touch nothing in Whiskey line, that stuff does strange things to me


----------



## patrick bair (May 13, 2014)

I had a grease fire in my CharGriller at the beginning of last season. I closed the lid and shut all of the vents. Best cleaning anyone could ask for.


----------



## the1bigbull (May 13, 2014)

shamong9 said:


> ELECTRIC SMOKER-30' MASTERS. I CLEAN THE RACKS, AND DRIP PAN, WITH HOT WATER AND A BRUSH. BUT MY BOSS SAYS I SHOULD CLEAN THE INSIDE WALL OF THE SMOKER. I FEEL THAT THE WALLS SMOKE AND SPRAY ADD TO THE FLAVOR. WHO'S RIGHT?


----------



## the1bigbull (May 13, 2014)

shamong9 said:


> ELECTRIC SMOKER-30' MASTERS. I CLEAN THE RACKS, AND DRIP PAN, WITH HOT WATER AND A BRUSH. BUT MY BOSS SAYS I SHOULD CLEAN THE INSIDE WALL OF THE SMOKER. I FEEL THAT THE WALLS SMOKE AND SPRAY ADD TO THE FLAVOR. WHO'S RIGHT?


----------



## the1bigbull (May 13, 2014)

Sorry phone acting up I gueas. I think smokers should be properly stored after each use. They should be treated like u r favorite cast iron skillet, rinse after use, let dry put away. Leave them where sun can shine on them and if it rains, make sure u dry it out . periodically take the cover off and let it get some fresh air. Re season  annually


----------



## bbq pit vulture (May 13, 2014)

Humperdump said:


> I live in the damp Pacific NW and to make matters worse for mold, I have waterfront property on Puget Sound.  If I dont use either my kettle or smoker (WSM) often, I am fighting mold.  Even though I think that I have them clean, after sitting over the winter, I find mold every where.  Any thought on how to eliminate or reduce the problem???


I am in the PNW too, with a Yoder pellet smoker, use at least once a week all year.

The ash will absorb moisture is acidic when wet. Clean out the ash with a shop vac. Line the smoke diverter with foil and a drip pan, change it often.

Clean the grill grates in the dish washer or self cleaning oven.

Wipe the inside with vegetable oil.

Invest in good covers and use them when not using the smokers. Can they be stored in the garage or basement when not in use.

The winter weather is not severe enough not to let them sit over the winter, use them often.


----------



## davea37 (May 14, 2014)

Cleaning racks after smoking is a bit of a problem.  They don't fit into my dishwasher (too big).  What do other use to wash them in?

I'm thinking of getting a used plastic barrel, cutting the end off (the end the barrels fill from) and making a vertical  "tank" that I can slip them down into, wash and then remove for the rinse.  Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## blowfishbbq (May 14, 2014)

Depending on the size of your smoker and how often it is used; I could understand using a cleaner on the racks before the first cook of the season. But you are getting rid of your seasoning if you apply abrasive cleaners after each cook. Certainly you want to get rid of excess creosote and drippings. But you should not need to do more than to brush the grates clean. If I get a chance I will film my cleaning technique post a link of me cleaning my cookers.


----------



## hambone1950 (May 14, 2014)

DaveA37 said:


> Cleaning racks after smoking is a bit of a problem.  They don't fit into my dishwasher (too big).  What do other use to wash them in?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a used plastic barrel, cutting the end off (the end the barrels fill from) and making a vertical  "tank" that I can slip them down into, wash and then remove for the rinse.  Anyone have any other suggestions?



That is a durn good idea. I've been wishing I had some kind of tub or tray I could soak my WSM grills in. A barrel might be just the thing.! 
Smart thinkin there , brother!


----------



## davea37 (May 14, 2014)

My daughter-in-law has a dairy business and gets disinfectant chemicals in small barrels that are about 25 gallons.  Cutting off the top plus a little more would leave just enough to fit all six of my racks in the barrel at one time.  I could put some detergent in there, soak the racks and then scrub the off, rinse them good and I'm all set to go again.

Should be a simple "fix" to my cleaning problem.  Glad you also picked up on that and hope it works for you.


----------



## roger46 (May 14, 2014)

I have a Old country ranch hand smoker and I don't clean it.  I use a cactus burner on the grills and slides with a wire brush.  I figure the heat disinfects the rest


----------



## tc fish bum (May 14, 2014)

clean my smokers?? I don't get it?? that's illegal in some states isn't it? lol. good scrape once a year and a wet rag and your good to go. racks and pans ect every time before and after for me


----------



## davea37 (May 15, 2014)

"Burning off" the grates/racks works fine for my grill but NOT for my smoker.  I clean the racks (as you do) before the next smoking project.  The inside of the smoker box is another story, so thus far have NOT wiped it down.


----------



## the1bigbull (May 15, 2014)

I agree use a grill and get the grates warm and wire brush them keeping in mind you don't want to remove everything or u will have to re season them. Have you ever tried putting a can of baking soda in your grill to store it? That should help with the humidity that builds in the cooking chamber and reduce the chances of mold growth.


----------



## kuewinit (May 15, 2014)

Haha. So very true



jefffro007 said:


> And i thought i was the only one !!


----------



## bbq pit vulture (May 15, 2014)

Has anyone thought of using a big storage tubs to clean the racks.

I was in a big box store the other day there were 20 gal tubs on sale .


----------



## the1bigbull (May 16, 2014)

I live in North Carolina as  we have seasons, it is not a drastic as other parts of the country. I can say this, I have 6 smokers and the only time I have had a problem with mold is in my verticals and that was 1 time several years ago. All of my barrel type or my off set smokers, I have yet to see any mold. When I have finished cookin on any smoker, usually I will clean it out the next day by hosing it out with water but I leave the renderings on the grates until the next cook. I leave them open until they are completely dry on the inside. If your smoker is properly seasoned, you shouldn't have to worry to much about rust. I do on a annual basis preform a "deep clean" on my smokers and after they dry I re season them with a heavy coat of lard and my favorite mix of wood and charcoal for at least 8 hours. That puts the flavor back in the smoker. As far as the grease build up in the bottom, I will usually scrap that out with a putty knife and usually as long as you don't scrub the metal seasoning will remain.


----------



## derrickhand300 (May 16, 2014)

I keep some degreaser and water mixed in a plastic tub with lid- I toss the racks and pans in it overnight then clean with soapy water-everything just rinses off like new.

I wipe the walls down with the degreaser solution when I notice drips and spills on the walls- then rinse with water. I think the inside can always use a wipe down or cleaning but nothing as serious as trying to remove all the smoke.

If I were to remove the smoke- then I would re-season again before cooking.

To me its just a matter of keeping it sanitary.


----------



## franklin3 (May 16, 2014)

Smoker sniffers:  I thought I was the only one to do that!

Wife sees me walk by the smoker and says what you doin hon?

I mumble under my breath oh nothing, jus smellin the smoker.

Your doing what?

I said I was just chasin a gopher!  you dont want them in your garden do you?

Works every time and she dont even have a garden!


----------



## chuck41 (May 17, 2014)

My MES 40 needs to have the water pan be emptied and cleaned after each use, the drip pan in the bottom likewise.  I usually take the racks out and spray them off and replace but not always, depending on what I cooked.  Wipe down the window with a soapy paper towel then dry it with another paper towel.  Then I turn it on to 275 for one hour and that thoroughly dries out everything and its good to go. 

Failed to do that a while back and when I went out to use it about a month later there was fuzzy green stuff everywhere.  That required lots of cleaning! Then an hour at highest temp with some smoke chips to re-season it. Kept my mouth shut les wife would see that mess.  She would have never eaten anything from it forever after. Was really nasty.


----------



## neumsky1 (May 17, 2014)

westgateblvd said:


> That's cleaned after every use. I have a glass door on a MES. i would like to know how to clean that glass on the inside..



They make wood burning stove glass cleaner...


----------



## insight3fl (May 18, 2014)

CharcoalNMore said:


> I don't know much about the electric smoker but cleaning the pan and anything at the bottom that would have heavy accumulations of fat and or grease can and should be cleaned. The aroma of a well seasoned smoker is a wonderful thing. Rancid fat is not. We clean the trays with a wide putty knife as they are too big to go in a dishwasher. Beyond that, I wouldn't fool with it.


I foil my bottom pan and the water pan for easy clean up. Racks get hand washed and then in the diswasher.


----------



## drayspencer (May 18, 2014)

insight3fl said:


> I foil my bottom pan and the water pan for easy clean up. Racks get hand washed and then in the diswasher.


Same here.....foiling the bottom tray and drip pan saves me from some excess cleaning and the dishwasher does a great job after I clean and rinse the racks. I recently had a flare up in the smoker and I am thinking of wiping down the walls to get off any possible incidents of creosote in the smoker and re-seasoning.


----------



## potliquor (May 19, 2014)

I just have a cheap electric pressure washer that's never had chemicals in it and blow the grease off the pan and grates after they soak a while. I'm stealing the idea of soaking the grates in a cut off bottom of a plastic barrel though. That's a good one because my plastic deep sink gets messed up. If I'm away from home or it's tough stuff I use the copper mesh Brillo stuff to scrub with and hose it off. I don't think I've ever used detergent.


----------



## bocaboy (May 19, 2014)

I have both an electric smoker (Smokin'-It #2) and a Big Green Egg. While I'm meticulous about keeping the racks clean, and in the case of the Smokin'-It, the outside stainless steel, I never clean the insides. I agree with those people who say a well seasoned smoker makes for the best tasting food.

Once a year I fill my BGE with fresh charcoal and build a very hot fire to burn off some of the grease that has built up on the inside ceramic surface, and include the top vent piece as well. Other than that, I don't clean the interior of either smoker.

Last fall I had a roadtrip to the upper mid-west and visited 6 places where they smoke fish fresh from Lake Superior and Lake Michigan. (Totally amazing taste!) I asked them about cleaning since their smokers were thick with creosote. To a one they all said that once a year they scrape off some of the excess materials from the interior surface, but they stressed that their smokers run 365 days a year for at least 10 hours a day. The amount of buildup they'd experience is way beyond what even the most enthusiastic backyard smoker would encounter. I can only say that their product is the best smoked fish I've ever eaten, with no aftertaste related to the cresote buildup.

I've attached a picture of one place, Booker's in Algoma, WI, to show what their build-up is like.













Smoker.jpg



__ bocaboy
__ May 19, 2014


----------



## davea37 (May 19, 2014)

"I'm stealing the idea of soaking the grates in a cut off bottom of a plastic barrel though."

Wasn't my original idea either but having read some of the other posts, its sounds like great minds think alike.  If it works for one, it may work for another and I fine with that.

Good smoking!

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2014)

When it comes to the grill racks from my MES 40, I still prefer the Dishwasher I got in 1968!!

She still does an Outstanding Job!!

Bear


----------



## davea37 (May 19, 2014)

Smoked whitefish is great stuff.  Too many bones though for me, I like salmon and Northern Pike.  EXCELLENT.  (Been over to Algoma lots of times).


----------



## hambone1950 (May 19, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> When it comes to the grill racks from my MES 40, I still prefer the Dishwasher I got in 1968!!
> She still does an Outstanding Job!!
> Bear



:biggrin:
Ha ha ! Well , I got one of those in '72 and she balks a little at those greasy burnt on grill jobs. ,but she's real good on plates and glasses....:biggrin:


----------



## cryptkicker (May 19, 2014)

some companies say wash inside with a mild soap but i agree with everyone else,you clean it to much youll have to re-season it......like a couple said,i put a foil lining on the bottom and foil line the water pan as well.....then when the meats done i wipe the inside down with a regular dry towel.......its easier to get it off the inside walls while at a descent temp still before it completely dries.


----------



## gberger (May 19, 2014)

I just tried the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on the window of mes and it brought it back to new! I just wiped it after my last smoke and it came totally clean. I just used water.


----------



## dan01225 (May 21, 2014)

bobtheump said:


> Clean it?   Nah...it took me since Christmas to get the thing looking and smelling right.  Sometime when there is no leftovers in the house I just go out and sniff the thing to make me feel better.


Me too.


----------



## davea37 (May 21, 2014)

I have two "dishwashers" at my place and NO they are not both human.  One I have had LONG before automatic dishwashers were ever invented, the other one is a KitchenAid sold a while back.

Since the smoker racks won't fit into the KitchenAid, that leaves the "human" dishwasher.  She is willing but I think laying that task on her would be a bit unfair.  She does however enjoy the fruits of my labor.

Guess I'll stick to the cutoff barrel idea, cleaning them by hand and move on.


----------

